# MSG Mini Sawmill



## betterbuilt (Feb 11, 2011)

I was reading and article about the Msg sawmill and thought I'd share. 

Its supposed to cut in both directions. 

http://www.msgind.com/


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 11, 2011)

that is a nice machine!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 12, 2011)

thats a nice mill. I am suprised they dont make double cut bands like they do for big sawmills. sure would make things faster.


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder how the blade guides work?


----------



## BobL (Feb 12, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> thats a nice mill. I am suprised they dont make double cut bands like they do for big sawmills. sure would make things faster.


 They do, but as the log is moved past the saw rather than the other way different a larger more complex lumber handling systems is needed ?




TNMIKE said:


> I wonder how the blade guides work?


The same as a regular BS - they spin the whole head around at the end of each run.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 12, 2011)

I seem like it might be more productive if its built good enough to make that turn and still be parallel. I guess if it wasn't you could still make siding.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## snowmaniac (Feb 13, 2011)

I have had one of these saws 3 years now. Nothing but good to say about it.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 13, 2011)

snowmaniac said:


> I have had one of these saws 3 years now. Nothing but good to say about it.


 
Nice shop. I really like it. I hope you milled all the lumber.

Do you think your mill is faster then a regular bandmill?


----------



## snowmaniac (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, lumbers all from mill. I have also built a barn and a house that I am doing finish work on now. If you have a big log and cut back and forth it is a time saver, you let everhtying sit until cant is all boards then carry them off to be stickered.Saves alot of moves. The bevel siding thing works good too, You need to be able to go back and forth to do this. I have it on gable ends of my house. I will try and post a pic later.


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks and sounds nice. Didn't see any price tags on the sight. Guess its scary enough you have to e-mail them to find out. Would like to see some firsthand experiences too.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd love to see pictures. I guess it would be hard for anyone to keep up with you while your milling. You'd probably need two helpers to clear the lumber. One on each end of the mill. 



Cowboyvet:

The magazine I have has the base price at 9,500 with the 18 hp.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 16, 2011)

The MSG was featured with a review in the most recent Sawmill & Woodlot magazine.


----------

